# Archivo adjunto



## katykat

Hola a todos !

Como se dice en português "archivo adjunto" en un mail ?

Muchas gracias !
Kat


----------



## Vanda

Se é o que penso: arquivo anexo.


----------



## katykat

Sim é isso !
Com o espanhol, e o português as vezes isto ta tudo baralhado...

Obrigada !


----------



## Outsider

Há outras variantes, como "ficheiro em anexo".


----------



## Amarello

katykat said:


> Hola a todos !
> 
> Como se dice en português "archivo adjunto" en un mail ?
> 
> Muchas gracias !
> Kat


 
Oi Katykat,
Também o anexo (de e-mail)
Abraco
Amarello


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal predomina, esmagadoramente 'ficheiro (em) anexo' ou simplesmente 'anexo'. Raramento usamos o termo arquivo neste contexto.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal predomina, esmagadoramente 'ficheiro (em) anexo' ou simplesmente 'anexo'. Raramento usamos o termo arquivo neste contexto.


 
Exactamente Carfer. É, de resto, a tradução que a Microsoft dá nos seus programas para o idioma português (Portugal)

Um abraço


----------



## Sophie_C

Si yo digo "te adjunto las fotos" cuando estoy enviando un fax o un correo electrónico se entiende perfectamente que se las adjunto al fax o suena muy raro y hay que usar una forma impersonal como "se adjuntan las fotos"?




________________________________
Por favor, corregidme los errores!!


----------



## bluboi

e se quisermos falar em tipos de arquivo?
por exemplo pdf, doc, mid, tif...
como é que se diz "file extension" ?

Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"extensão de arquivo" (Pt-Br)


----------



## bluboi

WhoSoyEu said:


> "extensão de arquivo" (Pt-Br)



obrigado whosoyeu!
gostei do seu nick


----------



## airosa

Vanda said:


> arquivo anexo.


 Pode ser "anexado" também? Ou é incorreto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

airosa said:


> Pode ser "anexado" também? Ou é incorreto?


Não está incorreto.
O arquivo (está) anexo.
O arquivo (foi) anexado.


----------



## vf2000

Sophie_C said:


> Si yo digo "te adjunto las fotos" cuando estoy enviando un fax o un correo electrónico se entiende perfectamente que se las adjunto al fax o suena muy raro y hay que usar una forma impersonal como "se adjuntan las fotos"?



(Te) envio as fotos
Envio as fotos em anexo

(não é preciso dizer "em anexo", pode-se supor. Também não precisa escrever TE, já que se sabe para quem é o envio)

Estou enviando  o arquivo em PDF/DOC/XLS... da fatura...

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Eu troco a frase dependendo do destinatário. 
Se preciso ser mais formal digo: Encontrará o arquivo em anexo...
Caso precisar menos formalidade: "segue em anexo o arquivo xxxxxx", ou simplesmente "veja em anexo".

Tem vários jeitos, mas sempre vi escrito "em anexo" e decidí utilizá-lo sempre.

Beijos,
Ivonne


----------

